# M'aider!! Jambon to the rescue.



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice bit of freebie salvage...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtlnhSzHhss


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day r651400,sm.yesterday,23:13.re:m'aider!!jambon to the rescue,a nice bit of freebie salvage,did one of the crew from the video take her as salvage,regards ben27


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Don't think so ben27. 
Looks like the video yacht was single-handed and when he finally got the abandoned yacht's details and position thru to USCG he sailed merrily on his way.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

OK,

So, let's get this straight.

Dopey calls a tug on VHF. No answer.

He then calls the coast guard on 2182....the USCG ceased 2182 watch about 12 months ago.

He then calls on 14300, with no callsign but his boat's name....

The USCG QSX 4125, 6215, 8291, 12290 and 16420 kHz.

******* amateurs....

Ham indeed.....


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nothing to say how far he was from tug range on VHF.
For the record 14300 is a voluntary maritime small craft distress watch frequency on the 20m amateur band and open to anyone with or without an amateur radio or ship's call.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Nothing to say how far he was from tug range on VHF.
> For the record 14300 is a voluntary maritime small craft distress watch frequency on the 20m amateur band and open to anyone with or without an amateur radio or ship's call.


Touche !.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

There is nothing special about 14300. It is an amateur frequency in the 20m band.

As such, you need an amateur licence to use it.

Using your boat's name as a callsign is a clear breach of the RR.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day r651400,sm,yesterday.17:28 #3 re:maider!!jambon to the rescue.thank you for your reply.regards ben27


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Am I missing something here? What's wrong with using the boat's name when calling? I used to do it all the time on R/T.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

To use amateur radio (14300 kHz is an amateur frequency), you need an amateur radio licence and an amateur callsign.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

It doesn't prevent anyone from buying and using an amateur or all bands transceiver without a licence and I agree if this yachtsman didn't have an amateur licence and had the equipment for 14300 emergency only he was operating illegally.
I concur with t.p when at GND all R/T work was by ships name knowing the vessel would have a radio licence as (in normal cir***stances) it wouldn't have the (2182) R/T band equipment installed without one.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> To use amateur radio (14300 kHz is an amateur frequency), you need an amateur radio licence and an amateur callsign.


Thanks for that. 

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The problem with these clowns using amateur radio for distress comms is that it bypasses the proper professional distress and safety channels.

SAR authorities worldwide provide an extensive HF R/T distress and safety network, with calling freqs in every main HF marine band - specifically designed for this kind of stuff.

Using amateur radio just adds avoidable delays, as the amateurs will call the Coast Guard on the land line anyway....

Amateur radio is a _hobby_. It is not to be relied upon for distress traffic.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm not too sure a solo yachtsman able to navigate the Gulf of Mexico would take too kindly to being called a clown and if this video is an example of the response rapidity by professional life saving services ie USCG it's just as well there are others around to help out!


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Tony Hancock has a lot to answer for!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> I'm not too sure a solo yachtsman



Oh, so he is a clown _and_ he has a death wish....





No excuse for breaking the RR.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Troppo said:


> No excuse for breaking the RR.


You obviously never got anywhere near Greek-owned foc then? 
Small example.. One of the few HF ships on the 60's US-Japan scrap iron run with QRY23 at SVA but using the individual call sign of each and every MF only rust-bucket he was qsp'ing telegram by telegram for!


----------

